# Rose Leslie (Ygritte) - Game of Thrones x10



## werwolf12 (11 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Padderson (11 Aug. 2014)

kann sich sehen lassen:thumbup:


----------



## hubbdubby (1 Dez. 2014)

"Du weißt gar nichts John Schnee" - Schade das man sie in der Serie nicht mehr sehen wird.


----------



## mattze87 (16 Apr. 2015)

danke top:thx:


----------



## feschmerbub (15 Apr. 2018)

Sie ist einfach der hammer


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Apr. 2018)

hubbdubby schrieb:


> "Du weißt gar nichts John Schnee" - Schade das man sie in der Serie nicht mehr sehen wird.



dann hast Du ja nichts mehr zu sabbern:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Apr. 2018)

Rose hat ein wohlgeformten Busen.


----------



## skater07 (16 Apr. 2018)

Tolle Frau, tolle Rolle !


----------



## saywhat01 (27 Apr. 2018)

Hervorragend!


----------



## caruso (20 Aug. 2019)

Da würde wohl jeder sein Gelübde vergessen...


----------

